# Netting Muskie at Saltfork



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

This morning was the first day of a week long netting and milking of Muskie in Saltfork. At the dam launch about 10:00am until noon The Ohio fish Dept. is bringing in Muskie caught in fish traps and taking the egg's and male sperm to be raised at a southeastern hatchery (forgot the name). That's really something to watch!!! The biggest Muskie was right at 50" this morning. Stop by and see this if you can. Those guys really know what there doing and answer all your questions about local lakes and the fish in them.


----------



## olemuddycat (Apr 5, 2005)

boy that is a heck of post i would give anything to get over there and check that out, but im sure they'll probly only be doing it during business hours and not during the weekend at all, but if anyone knows if theyd do it in the evening or during the weekend let me know cause id surely make that trip out there


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

As far as I know,they do it 7 days a week just like they used to the Walleyes there. They are something to watch. Used to see a lot of 12-13lb. Walleye getting milked for their eggs too.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

sounds like it would be great to watch. do they bring the fish close to shore when they milk them or do it on the boat out by the nets? i would make a trip out there to watch them and get to see some of the size, but can't make it on a weekday due to work. if anyone goes out there and watches them if you wouldn't mind asking them what time on saturday they are planning on milking them it would be greatly appreciated! thanks


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Good post. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

What does a 50" muskie trap look like?


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

The nets I saw them use are shaped like a funnel. The fish swim into it but cant swim back out. They bring them back to the ramp to do the milking right at the truck. The fish are brought back in large tanks in their boat.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

If anyone doesnt mention anything about the nets one of my teachers at school used to be a fish biologist for ODNR and did this kind of stuff...I'll see if I cant ask him next week.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I took several pictures and I'll try to post them. It was better than watching (Big Time Wrestling). Can you imagine pulling a 50" muskie out of the live well, flipping her upside down and holding on while another guy wipes off the belly clean and trys to milk egg's or sperm while another guy try's to catch it in a sterile bowl with out letting sunlight shine on the eggs. Mean while another group of fish and game guy's are getting ready a dozen small tubs with several steps to preserve fertile eggs with iodine bath's and oxygen bottles, temperature gauges and the like. Very scientific process.

Tiny Tim is right about how the fish are trapped. It's the same concept as a minnow trap just super sized. The trap it's self looked to be 4'X4'x8' and the fish are guided toward the trap with hanging/floating net like walls. The trap also floats just under the surface of the water.


----------

